# Beekeeping in the 'Burbs?



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Our current "homestead" is in a subdivision in the city. We have a few raised garden beds, and have been thinking about adding a small bee colony. Does anyone have any advice, or opinions on whether it would work in a "suburban" setting. Lots of flower gardens, and a few veggie gardens in the neighborhood. Do bees make for good neighbors? 

Thanks!


Metagirrl


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Some subdivisions don't allow them. But....my BIL has them in his back yard and he has 7 kids. Put them right next to his raspberries and sends the kids out to pick....no problems so far.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I live in a subdivision and have had as high as 30 hives in my yard. I rotate them in and out as I make splits, capture swarms, and sell hives.

Not one neighbor has ever said anything negative about them. One lady is going to learn to work them this spring. All of them get honey when they want it.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I am in a neighborhood too, I don't keep all my hives at my home, but usually four or five. I have 8 out there right now. The neighbors were a little grumpy when we moved in, but a little honey has made them smile. If you have a privacy fence your neighbors don't even have to know they are there. I think my inner city hives do better than the ones I have out on farms. There are alot of power line right of ways and such in the city that go un-mowed as well a the decorative flowers and dandilion lawns.

I told one neighbor who came to me and complained about my hives that the bees are here anyway, it doesn't matter whether they are in the tree down the street or a hive in my yard. He was happy with that answer and a pint of honey.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Bees make fine neighbors, even in the city. That doesn't mean that all people will recognize that. 

The first thing to do is to find out whether there are any local ordinances. IF you belong to a homeowners association you better check that real carefully.

Do you have a secluded spot on your property that you can place the hives. If you put some kind of barrier in front of the hives about 10 feet out it will cause the bees to fly a bit higher as they enter and leave the hive.

Just a couple thoughts.

Mike


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

It seems like the only time hives in a neighbor hood are a 'problem' is if they are placed in clear sight. Out of sight, out of mind. Even with a full hive of bees in your backyard, I doubt your neighbor three doors down will have more stinging insects in his yard than he does now.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! Maybe I can think of a way to "camouflage" a hive, as we don't have a fence.... I'll check the covenants too, although I don't seem to remember anything in them. If I did fence around a hive (I'm thinking picket fence as a trellis for something green), how far should I keep if from the hive?


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Provide water at all times, or they'll end up in the nearest pool or hot tub.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Metagirrl,

I know several people who live in the city and/or subdivisions who have bees. I even know where a church is in Indy with hives on the roof! 

Have you looked into taking a beekeeping class? There's a good one coming up very soon:
http://indianabeekeepingschool.com/

The guy who teaches it lives in a subdivision & has over a dozen colonies
http://www.bluffwoodcreek.com/honey/


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Indypartridge. I checked out his site, and that guy lives just a couple of miles from me! I'm going to look into taking his class!

Thanks Again!


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I've seen "townies" camo their hives by placing a gutted out A/C unit over the top of the hive......nothing unnatural about an A/C unit sitting behind the house


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

OkieDavid said:


> .....nothing unnatural about an A/C unit sitting behind the house


That is very creative.


----------

